# CTA Thoracic Aorta



## AndreaMac

Can someone please tell me what CPT code should be billed for a CT Angiogram of the thoracic aorta and the aortic arch?

Thanks!


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com

71275


----------



## jgf-CPC

71275 is correct


----------

